# Mule's smoked cheese in the MES 40 using a AMNPS and Qmat



## themule69 (Feb 24, 2014)

They have Kraft Cheese on sale buy one get one and a sale price of 2.59 so 2.59LB I warmed the MES for 3 minutes.  I have a little over 1 row of hickory pellets going.













20140224_183943.jpg



__ themule69
__ Feb 24, 2014





Happy smoken.
David


----------



## themule69 (Feb 24, 2014)

More













20140224_183935.jpg



__ themule69
__ Feb 24, 2014


















20140224_183922.jpg



__ themule69
__ Feb 24, 2014


----------



## themule69 (Feb 24, 2014)

More












20140224_183911.jpg



__ themule69
__ Feb 24, 2014


















20140224_180922.jpg



__ themule69
__ Feb 24, 2014





More pics to come.
happy smoken.
David


----------



## chuckles (Feb 24, 2014)

How long do you exoect to smoke it, Mule?


----------



## seenred (Feb 24, 2014)

Lookin' good David!  That's a full house for sure.  What all you got in there? 

Red


----------



## themule69 (Feb 24, 2014)

Chuckles said:


> How long do you exoect to smoke it, Mule?


I am shooting for 3.5 hours or so.


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 24, 2014)

Happy smokin' to you David! That is a good load of cheese.


----------



## themule69 (Feb 24, 2014)

SeenRed said:


> Lookin' good David!  That's a full house for sure.  What all you got in there?
> 
> Red


I  have pepper jack, chipotle cheddar, Jalapeno white cheddar, sharp cheddar. everything on the top shelf I am smoking for the girl at the store. I get to keep half for my trouble. I will vacuum seal it for her. The rest is mine. I don't know for sure how much is in there. I have about 3 more loads to smoke. I will probably buy another 100 LB. before the sale ends.

I think about you every time I fire it up. Then for a few days after since I have the MES in my shop.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Feb 24, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> Happy smokin' to you David! That is a good load of cheese.


Thanks Todd


----------



## seenred (Feb 25, 2014)

themule69 said:


> I  have pepper jack, chipotle cheddar, Jalapeno white cheddar, sharp cheddar. everything on the top shelf I am smoking for the girl at the store. I get to keep half for my trouble. I will vacuum seal it for her. The rest is mine. I don't know for sure how much is in there. I have about 3 more loads to smoke. I will probably buy another 100 LB. before the sale ends.
> 
> *I think about you every time I fire it up. Then for a few days after since I have the MES in my shop.*
> 
> ...


Every time I see a thread of you cookin' in it, it makes me grin...I'm glad it went to a good home!

That's a smorgasbord of cheese, Brother!

Smoke on...

Red


----------



## themule69 (Feb 26, 2014)

20140226_105547.jpg



__ themule69
__ Feb 26, 2014


















20140226_105600.jpg



__ themule69
__ Feb 26, 2014


















20140226_105606.jpg



__ themule69
__ Feb 26, 2014


















20140226_105555.jpg



__ themule69
__ Feb 26, 2014





These are the after smoking pictures. 
Happy smoken.
David


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 26, 2014)

Man that cheese looks good!!!!  Beautiful color.  100 Lbs WOW    I'm drooling.

Stan


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 26, 2014)

Great color.  I just told the wife that I need to do more very soon.


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 26, 2014)

You da cheese man!


----------



## cmayna (Feb 26, 2014)

THAT's a lot of cheese.   Hope you have lots of room in your fridge for all that lovely looking stuff.


----------



## themule69 (Feb 26, 2014)

The smoker is loaded again. More Mule cheese yo come.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 26, 2014)

Damn, more?


----------



## disco (Feb 26, 2014)

That is a load of cheese! Well done!

Disco


----------



## hagisan (Feb 27, 2014)

Cheese looks good David..  As soon as the rain stops, I'll be loading up the smokehouse before the temps creep up here in Sac.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 27, 2014)

Hagisan said:


> Cheese looks good David..  As soon as the rain stops, I'll be loading up the smokehouse before the temps creep up here in Sac.



Cheese Louise,   what are umbrellas for anyway?  :yahoo:








Tapayakin' from my iphone


----------



## themule69 (Feb 24, 2014)

They have Kraft Cheese on sale buy one get one and a sale price of 2.59 so 2.59LB I warmed the MES for 3 minutes.  I have a little over 1 row of hickory pellets going.













20140224_183943.jpg



__ themule69
__ Feb 24, 2014





Happy smoken.
David


----------



## themule69 (Feb 24, 2014)

More













20140224_183935.jpg



__ themule69
__ Feb 24, 2014


















20140224_183922.jpg



__ themule69
__ Feb 24, 2014


----------



## themule69 (Feb 24, 2014)

More












20140224_183911.jpg



__ themule69
__ Feb 24, 2014


















20140224_180922.jpg



__ themule69
__ Feb 24, 2014





More pics to come.
happy smoken.
David


----------



## chuckles (Feb 24, 2014)

How long do you exoect to smoke it, Mule?


----------



## seenred (Feb 24, 2014)

Lookin' good David!  That's a full house for sure.  What all you got in there? 

Red


----------



## themule69 (Feb 24, 2014)

Chuckles said:


> How long do you exoect to smoke it, Mule?


I am shooting for 3.5 hours or so.


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 24, 2014)

Happy smokin' to you David! That is a good load of cheese.


----------



## themule69 (Feb 24, 2014)

SeenRed said:


> Lookin' good David!  That's a full house for sure.  What all you got in there?
> 
> Red


I  have pepper jack, chipotle cheddar, Jalapeno white cheddar, sharp cheddar. everything on the top shelf I am smoking for the girl at the store. I get to keep half for my trouble. I will vacuum seal it for her. The rest is mine. I don't know for sure how much is in there. I have about 3 more loads to smoke. I will probably buy another 100 LB. before the sale ends.

I think about you every time I fire it up. Then for a few days after since I have the MES in my shop.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Feb 24, 2014)

Woodcutter said:


> Happy smokin' to you David! That is a good load of cheese.


Thanks Todd


----------



## seenred (Feb 25, 2014)

themule69 said:


> I  have pepper jack, chipotle cheddar, Jalapeno white cheddar, sharp cheddar. everything on the top shelf I am smoking for the girl at the store. I get to keep half for my trouble. I will vacuum seal it for her. The rest is mine. I don't know for sure how much is in there. I have about 3 more loads to smoke. I will probably buy another 100 LB. before the sale ends.
> 
> *I think about you every time I fire it up. Then for a few days after since I have the MES in my shop.*
> 
> ...


Every time I see a thread of you cookin' in it, it makes me grin...I'm glad it went to a good home!

That's a smorgasbord of cheese, Brother!

Smoke on...

Red


----------



## themule69 (Feb 26, 2014)

20140226_105547.jpg



__ themule69
__ Feb 26, 2014


















20140226_105600.jpg



__ themule69
__ Feb 26, 2014


















20140226_105606.jpg



__ themule69
__ Feb 26, 2014


















20140226_105555.jpg



__ themule69
__ Feb 26, 2014





These are the after smoking pictures. 
Happy smoken.
David


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 26, 2014)

Man that cheese looks good!!!!  Beautiful color.  100 Lbs WOW    I'm drooling.

Stan


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 26, 2014)

Great color.  I just told the wife that I need to do more very soon.


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 26, 2014)

You da cheese man!


----------



## cmayna (Feb 26, 2014)

THAT's a lot of cheese.   Hope you have lots of room in your fridge for all that lovely looking stuff.


----------



## themule69 (Feb 26, 2014)

The smoker is loaded again. More Mule cheese yo come.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 26, 2014)

Damn, more?


----------



## disco (Feb 26, 2014)

That is a load of cheese! Well done!

Disco


----------



## hagisan (Feb 27, 2014)

Cheese looks good David..  As soon as the rain stops, I'll be loading up the smokehouse before the temps creep up here in Sac.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 27, 2014)

Hagisan said:


> Cheese looks good David..  As soon as the rain stops, I'll be loading up the smokehouse before the temps creep up here in Sac.



Cheese Louise,   what are umbrellas for anyway?  :yahoo:








Tapayakin' from my iphone


----------

